# LiveDVD czarny ekran

## Ziut3K

Witam.

Jako, że gentoo mnie kusiło od jakiegoś czasu, więc postanowiłem wrzucić na netbooka. Ściągnąłem LiveDVD odpalam wszystko pięknie gentoo się ładuje. Wchodzę na gentoo wiki instaluję wszystko pięknie.

Odpalam linuxa myszka i klawa nie działa i jakiś komunikat odnośnie grafiki (zignorowałem) no bo i tak nie miałem jak zatwierdzić...  Restart netbooka - dalej nie ma myszy i klawy no to kliknąłem power off i się komputerek wyłączył (chyba zapisało jakieś ustawienia jak nie było resetu tylko normalnie się wyłączył - tak wnioskuję) na stacjonarce wszystko pięknie ładnie się oczytałem co i jak trza to dodać...

Odpalam Livedvd czarny ekran... Czytam odpalam nofb działa ! no i co z tego jak po instalacji dalej widzę ciemność. Szukałem rozwiązań w kernelu grzebałem - może nieumiejętnie - spędziłem nad tym pare nocek i nic mi nie wyszło, więc zwracam się o pomoc do Was.

Dodam, że teraz nawet livecd ubuntu pokazuje ciemność podczas ładowania.

Starsznie mnie dziwi fakt, że przecież ładowało się na początku normalnie, a potem nie... Przecież skoro płyta działała a w systemie na dysku coś siadło to logicznie patrząc powinno płytkę odpalić...

Streszczając nofb odpala live gentoo jak trza, ale nie mam pojęcia jak to ugryźć.

Notebook asus 1005p

Intel GMA 3150

Dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Zadnych szczegolow nie podajesz, tylko 'po instalacji'. Uzyles moze instalatora? Postaw system z chroota, krok po kroku.

----------

## Ziut3K

Podałem i nie podałem...

Bardziej mnie ciekawi to czemu black screen.

Instalacja wg http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Install_LiveDVD_12.1_to_hard_disk_drive

Poiwem Ci szczerze, że tak też mam zamiar zrobić, ale nie mogę pojąć czemu ten czarny ekran wywala teraz cały czas i to mnie strasznie drażni..., bo jak napisałem skoro coś w gentoo na dysku nawaliło to czemu nagle z livedvd wyskakuje czarny ekran. Minimala mam. W sumie to i tak miałem zamiar z niego gentoo wrzucić, ale chciałem ten problem rozwiązać. Co mam Ci wysypać X'y tutaj? Jak mam to zrobić ? Skoro widzę tylko ciemność.. Z livedvd też grzebałem, ale nie dostrzegłem nic co by przykuło uwagę. Zmieniałem pusty plik xorg.conf też nic. Google przegrzebałem doszczętnie i wszelkie rozwiązania mi nie pomogły, więc jeżeli mógłbyś mnie pokierować choć trochę to bym to ogarnął

----------

## Pryka

Nie żebym się czepiał, ale jak zobaczyłem to HOW-TO z wiki które podałeś to zaplułem monitor herbatą. 

Na Twoim miejscu zaorałbym wszystko co do tej pory zrobiłeś, i zaczął bym od nowa bazując na oficjalnym handbooku

32bit - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

64bit - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Ale to tylko takie moje spostrzeżenie, może ktoś mądrzejszy będzie miał lepszy pomysł.

----------

## Ziut3K

Powiem szczerze, że chciałem zainstalować w ten sposób gentoo, żeby sobie poobczajać co i jak, a potem z minimala - no bo mimo wszystko z wiki setup trwał 30 min... A tak już mam, że jak coś się sypnie to staram się to ogarnąć - na początku już zadawałem sobie sprawe, że szybciej wyjdzie mi postawić system "klasycznie" no ale nie mogłem odpuścić. Skoro uważacie, że nie ma sensu drążyć tematu to proponuję go zamknąć, a ja sobie jutro siądę spokojnie i postawie system "książkowo"

EDIT jeszcze na koniec zadam pytanie.

Asus 1005p

Procek Intel® Atom™ Pineview-M N450

Grafa GMA 3150

1 GB ram

64 bit czy x86 ?

----------

## Pryka

64

----------

